# ghetto hash 101



## HGB

Well i have a few plants that where used for bred'n awhile back and I got the seeds i wanted them and have tossed most of the plants, but thought i would allso make some hash....

I'm a cheap bastard so I made do with what I had in the kitchen or shop 

this will work for all your trim or bud 

here's the 2 plants i used and the nut grinder i used to  chop em up... we dont want to make a powder just a nice grind. (It's all in the grind you know)








After it's all ground up we toss it in the freezer over night along with 3-4 trays of ice cubes


----------



## AeroTX

And Then...?


----------



## HGB

seems i cant copy and paste or inline pics so bare with me....

so we now have froozen bud and ice just need a few more items 

I usally wait untill the miss's is gone before raiding the kitchen and came up with a few items that will be needed.... (pics speak for themself)

poor the froozen bud/trim in a bowl top with a couple trays of ice and fill with cold water

now we need to dislodge the trichs some how..... dont mess around start with a power tool... in my case it was a drill with a piece of thick wire bent on the end....

now really beat the crap out of it for 10-15 mintues then let it stand for an hour...


----------



## HGB

after an hour or so all the trichs will seattle on the bottom and all the bud/trim will float to the top.

gently remove most of this with a skimmer or lattle then pour thru a strainer and let stand for another hour or so


----------



## HGB

after an hour or so we want to slowly drian the water off and any left over floaties.... If the trich start float'n about just stop and let them seattle again...

once you have the water down to about 1 coffee filter full go ahead and poor everything in the filter and let drain


----------



## HGB

once the water is drained off lay the filter on a towel to dry. and after 30 minutes or so it should be semi dry and easy to remove from the filter


----------



## HGB

now you can leave as is and crumble it on some bud or press it and let it cure for a week or so 

not bad for some bud i was just gonna toss out aye 

happy smoke'n


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn fine work HGB....care to share some??


----------



## HGB

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> damn fine work HGB....care to share some??



thx and you bet sis 

tiss not as good as bubble but it works 

got the taco muchies now 

grow on


----------



## naturalhi

Very cool! bubble hash without the expensive bags


----------



## FlyinHigh

I dont know a whole lot about hash but is this method better than blender hash. It looks like a good way to do it but the blender hash eliminates the water which seems easier to me but i bet that you extract more trichs with this method huh?


----------



## HGB

*naturalhi* thx

*FlyinHigh* not sure what you mean by blender hash? no ice or water?

either way it's hash in the end and this is just one of many ways to do it cheap 

grow on


----------



## FlyinHigh

well it sounds fairly similar. you freeze the buds and the glass blender. let em get good and cold then you place the frozen buds in the frozen blender and turn it on sporatically not really letting the buds get really blended by the blade but more so slung around the glass part. you then empty the remains and scrape your hash off the glass and hand press it. seen it done once and it seemed to work pretty well but maybe not as efficiently as your method.


----------



## HGB

FlyinHigh said:
			
		

> well it sounds fairly similar. you freeze the buds and the glass blender. let em get good and cold then you place the frozen buds in the frozen blender and turn it on sporatically not really letting the buds get really blended by the blade but more so slung around the glass part. you then empty the remains and scrape your hash off the glass and hand press it. seen it done once and it seemed to work pretty well but maybe not as efficiently as your method.



think I saw what you mean on utube  

dont think its as efficient 

but hash


----------



## ktownlegend

good layout for the demo, u get points on that one. i still like my honey oil. lol


----------



## Hick

HGB said:
			
		

> after an hour or so we want to slowly drian the water off and any left over floaties.... If the trich start float'n about just stop and let them seattle again...
> 
> once you have the water down to about 1 coffee filter full go ahead and poor everything in the filter and let drain



...great li'l process HGB. A tip for the above..
you can use a small piece of tubeing/hose to syphon the water off the top of the trichomes, without disturbing them. Just watch closely not to vacume up any while syphoning.


----------



## HGB

Hick said:
			
		

> ...great li'l process HGB. A tip for the above..
> you can use a small piece of tubeing/hose to syphon the water off the top of the trichomes, without disturbing them. Just watch closely not to vacume up any while syphoning.



and thats just what i do now    I use fish tank air pump hose as it's small and doesnt create alot of suction


----------



## KADE

same here!! i use my air pump 1/4 inch tubing... works nice when u get down close to the end... speaking of... my trichs will all be settled nice by morning... mmmm.. hash =)


----------



## HGB

KADE said:
			
		

> same here!! i use my air pump 1/4 inch tubing... works nice when u get down close to the end... speaking of... my trichs will all be settled nice by morning... mmmm.. hash =)



found it helps to tilt the container a bit so the goodness falls low in a crack like....  makes it easyer to drain the water down to a coffee filter amount with out disturbing the trichs much :hubba: 


:48:


----------



## Kupunakane

SPARK some of that up dude, lets see how good it is.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## KADE

I let mine evaporate usually... but the coffee filter idea is a champ one! I'm gonna try that one tomorrow when i get off my butt n finish the syphoning.


----------



## HGB

KADE said:
			
		

> I let mine evaporate usually...



have seen it done that way  

just takes longer is all but same results :hubba:


----------



## Sticky_Budz

Hey HGB do u need bud to make this? or can u use trimmings and males to make it?


----------



## HGB

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> or can u use trimmings and males to make it?



trim is great :hubba: 

myself i cant get over the smoke'n a male thing so don't know for sure on that


----------



## Hick

> myself i cant get over the smoke'n a male thing so don't know for sure on that


.......rofl..
...he must have some trichomes..sticky bud, for this method..


----------



## HGB

hey sticky like hick said  

a male is worth less to me after i use it breed'n the girls

never have seen trichs on mine but do know they stink like a mofo.... kinda like a weak old jock strap...

think i did a how to on fire starting 101 over my way   little how to on what to do with males lol... might even be here too

more on get'n the floaters out....  use a metal coffee filter first, just hold it above the paper one and pour away :hubba: 

happy hash'n


----------



## Cannabis

I saw a thread of a guy doing this on another site. Excellent low tech way to extract hash.  

He had a 5 gallon bucket with a bunch of leaves off an outdoor plant and a bag of ice, and a paint stirring thinglie in the drill. Somebody came on his thread and said rather than buy bags of ice he waited till winter time and sat the bucket out in the cold.

another guy had one where he  used the ice cubes to beat the trichs off in a big jar i think. That's gotta take a lotta shakin to do a good job, but it was another way. 

I thought you were going to put the wire whisk into the drill when i first started reading lol; thanks for posting it up i'm gonna use this method i'm sure, before it's over. Thanks again; Good 1.


----------



## MrPuffAlot

Do you also grind up the Stalk, Stems and branches??

Or just the leaves??


----------



## Hick

.."any" material with trichomes..'puff'


----------



## MrPuffAlot

I followed the Ghetto method and Gumby method of making hash with
my recently killed male plants..

Are you suppose to let the male plants Dry before you turn them into hash??

I cut down the males about 2 days ago, not dry at all.  moist still actually.

Total of 5 male medium size plants, where put through the blender.
It wasn't pureed, or liquified.  I blended it enough to chop them down
into like coffee grain size.

Put them in the freezer

Got 5 gallon bucket, Dumped the MJ into it, dumped 7lbs bag of ice
added water to about almost 4 inches from the top of the bucket.

Got a kitchen still mixer, and beat the crap out of it for about 20 minutes.
Let it sit for about an hour.
Then I Strainedm, and strained and strained some more,
until the mixture was cleaned of all swag and debri.

BUT.  my hash water mix is dark green.  UNLIKE HGB's and the Gumby
method I found on the internet.  You guys had like a light green tannish
color.  While mine is dark green.

So i poured my mix into some jars, took my son to football practice
about 4 hours pass, I siphoned about a inch from the bottom later
(THC i suppose) of all three 1 gallon jars.  Then combined them all
into 1 jar, and is currently now sitting.

Did I blend to much?? is that what is causing so much green matter?
Does the blended trim, float?? because the stuff on the bottom of my jars
are greenish.

bare with me for this is my first Hash making experience.
Where did I go wrong??  Should I have not blended it??
and just kept the plants whole and then beat it in the water with
the mixer??

My main concern is my hash mix is dark green.
Unlke others with tanish light green color mix.

So after my jar for couple of hours.. 

I just pour it through coffee filter, right??

and whats left in teh filter is the HASH, then dry.. 

right....  

thanks all in advance


----------



## HGB

you ground it up to fine.....  i like to use a hand powered nut grinder that leave's nice good size chunks...

the green stuff on the bottom is not trichs (trichs should be a light brown or white)but just plant matter that sunk do to being so small.... same reason the water is green

I never use males as i dont think they really have trichs to beat off them  and they stink....

I have seen a few that ISO wash there males but i dont read those threads so don't know if it works or is even worth the effort...

this is to make hash from bud or trim from a female plant so cant help ya much with males as i have never tried to use one for any more than breeding sorry

whats left in the coffee filter will be where the hash should be

hope that helps bro and ya probly wont get much of a high off it at all soz


hash on


----------



## MrPuffAlot

HGB said:
			
		

> you ground it up to fine..... i like to use a hand powered nut grinder that leave's nice good size chunks...
> 
> the green stuff on the bottom is not trichs (trichs should be a light brown or white)but just plant matter that sunk do to being so small.... same reason the water is green
> 
> I never use males as i dont think they really have trichs to beat off them  and they stink....
> 
> I have seen a few that ISO wash there males but i dont read those threads so don't know if it works or is even worth the effort...
> 
> this is to make hash from bud or trim from a female plant so cant help ya much with males as i have never tried to use one for any more than breeding sorry
> 
> whats left in the coffee filter will be where the hash should be
> 
> hope that helps bro and ya probly wont get much of a high off it at all soz
> 
> 
> hash on


 
well that really sucks..

going though all that trouble for some **.. isn't life grand..
fudge it.  I went through all that hassle.
im gonna filter and dry what i get left in the coffee filter.
Ill let you know if i get a little buzz or n ot..

oh fuey..


----------



## HGB

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> well that really sucks..
> 
> going though all that trouble for some **.. isn't life grand..
> fudge it.  I went through all that hassle.
> im gonna filter and dry what i get left in the coffee filter.
> Ill let you know if i get a little buzz or n ot..
> 
> oh fuey..



let us know how it works

tip about grinding bro.... leaf or trim doesnt need it and bud just a little bit.

we dont want to destroy the trichs but just make it easy to dislodge them once frozen  

good luck with that and report back on the high

peace


----------



## HGB

Time to make another batch

I have 1 shopping bag packed really tight with pop corn bud and other trim as well as about a 1/2 bag of just leaf trim to run thru the gheto lab

2nd pic is about 1/2 the pop corn bag worths and last pic is what I ended up with after it was all ground up....

got that in the freezer now and will be ready to go first thing in the morning.

more to come then


----------



## Pot Belly

HGB, That's gonna be some great hash.  Can I smoke some?  I'll do all the grunt work for some on a bong hit.  LOL

PB


----------



## Mutt

yay another ghetto hash run. can't wait to see how this batch turns out. :aok:


----------



## HGB

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> I'll do all the grunt work for some on a bong hit.



the grunt work is all done  

been type'n one handed most the day but now have this small ball of hash in the pipe and finger's now work....

help yourself *porky*... more to come when we get this batch ran thru :hubba: 

:48:


----------



## Pot Belly

HGB said:
			
		

> the grunt work is all done
> 
> been type'n one handed most the day but now have this small ball of hash in the pipe and finger's now work....
> 
> help yourself *porky*... more to come when we get this batch ran thru :hubba:
> 
> :48:


 
Ol' Porky says me likey............And thanky too! I know the hard work is already done by the time you are where you are now............The only part about growin to me that truely is a pain. All the manicuring........ 

Anyway, just took two tokes off some recently harvested bud and hash I just completed today. Real quick, mine was Iso hash taken from trim. I cut it up with scissors so it's manageable and shook it in a jar vigorously for ten minutes. Got a much lighter color this go round. Did not strain with a filter, but separated the trim effectively with a spoon. I got a lot of trichs this batch. The mixture finally dried today. It was very hard to scrape with a razorblade, and resembles the crystals in Folgers Crystyls instant coffee. It is not tarry like my earlier batches of hash.

Here is a bowl back atcha, Thanks for the toke man.........I wish my cammy took as good a pics as yours does. Sorry about the crappy pic......LOL


----------



## HGB

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> The only part about growin to me that truely is a pain. All the manicuring



indeed it is a pita  

make'n hash is a fast way to reduce that time for sure.... after all not much good in the green part of the plant right?

get the main buds for the taste then hash the rest (or oil) works for me  

thanks for the hit back porky..... I never turn down a hit of home made hash mmm mmm

haven't made a alot of iso wash myself but when I did a 2 minute shake rattle and role I was happy'r with my end product verses longer.... I think after 2-3 minutes the iso starts to leach the plant matter of nastys?????  any input on that...

any who wont be long now until blast off

:48:


----------



## shuggy4105

i`ve used "the gumby method" a couple of times with cool results.
The finished product nearly knocked me out!lol
good stuff man, if you do it right.


----------



## HGB

got up this morning and put 3 gallons of water in freezer for a couple hours to chill it real good.

cold is the key hear so the trichs become NON sticky and fall off the plant...

using my 5 gallon dwc/tea breawer/hash maker combo I dump the weed in first...about 4-5 inches thick in the bucket then I added 4 trays of ice and the chilled water and fired up my home made paint stirrer thingy and beat the crap out of it for 10 minutes.

gonna beat it for 10 more minutes and let it sit for an hour:hubba: 

be back then with more piccy's 

:48:


----------



## HGB

I have waited long enough and have very gently removed most of the weed with a sieve and using a 1/4 inch hose a few inches into the water I have started to siphon the water off... make sure to be gentle and DONT let the trich's get sucked up the hose.

once I get down to 1/2 gallon or less of water i will pour it all thru the sieve to get the rest of the floaties out and let it settle yet again to siphon even more water off....

more to come


----------



## HGB

got a bit more plant material in this run not sure why but oh well.... It's not as bad as it looks as it is just a very thin layer on top of the trich's..... gonna have to sort some sort a screen out

had to do a few filters worth and some will be pressed and some I think I will just run thru the grinder when dry and keef it out the bottom

messed around with a double bucket setup as well but thats for the next run

It's not bubble but hey it will smoke and was cheap to do with what I usually use to start a fire with  


:48:


----------



## HGB

I have been running this batch thru the grinder with a keef screen just to get the green out

whats the dif huh...still trichs just not pressed...and lots of them :hubba: 

pretty good head high and a lil goes a long way 

:ccc:


----------



## Pot Belly

UmmUmmGood!!!!  Thanks for the pics.

PB


----------



## DankCloset

i use this method, first i freeze my VERY DRY bud and leaf, and then i grab my silk screen frame w/ silkscreen stretched on it, and with my hands i take some of the mix and rub my hands together with the plant material inbetween, then i tap and move around the plant material on the silk screen, sifting out all the trich heads, you will know when you've rubed out all the trich's by the fact that your weed or leaf wont be sticky/ as sticky
dc

i'll get pics


----------



## mastersativa

Hmmmmmm, was wondering if you could use that grind stuff to make, say, coffee or tea? Just a curious thought.


----------



## Mutt

mastersativa said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm, was wondering if you could use that grind stuff to make, say, coffee or tea? Just a curious thought.



Might work (never tried it) heat it up in some creamer or something. THC is oil soluable...just make some ganja creamer...I know it "should" be prepared prior to consuming to get the best effect.IMO Alcohol/butane and oil the only 2 I know of to extract it and make it consumable.
but creamer has oil so a light heat to it might make the creamer (real milk/cream) get ya high. Sorta like making canna butter just using a different medium.
Just a thought on my part.


----------



## shuggy4105

how many grams did you get HGB?


----------



## HGB

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> how many grams did you get HGB?



I have no clue.... gave some away and haven't ran it all thru the grinder yet... enough left to fill the catch all about 10 more time's yet....

usually don't bother to weigh it out as I know I'm not over my 3 pound limit 

:48:


----------



## shuggy4105

great answer!lmao


----------



## yeroc1982

I gotta try that next time, i usually make the honey oil with the honey bee extractor but i really want to do the hash!


----------



## headband

coffee filters suckk


----------



## HGB

headband said:
			
		

> coffee filters suckk



mine just filter   but thanks for your input on my *GHETTO* hash thread


----------



## headband

it does the job tho, there's always better things to use.


----------



## HGB

headband said:
			
		

> there's always better things to use.




would love to see you do a how to thread on your hash:hubba:   and not "2x (hash oil) chocolate bar" that is bought in a club  

If you cant add something postive to my thread please don't add at all..... reread the title..... this is *GHETTO* hash made from using common house hold items and no extra cost in supplies is needed 

:48:


----------



## headband

HGB said:
			
		

> would love to see you do a how to thread on your hash:hubba:   and not "2x (hash oil) chocolate bar" that is bought in a club.


I bought bubble bags... even though ive used coffee filters as well.  i totally agree ghetto but works and only 5 cents.. what about the chocolate??? ***white flag


----------



## HGB

headband said:
			
		

> I bought bubble bags...



nice little bubble bag how to HERE
:hubba:


----------



## headband

dont get me wrong, that shhhtuff looks bomber than any ive made from leaves trim and a coffee filter screen, just clogs way to easy. maby its all in the technique tho


----------



## HGB

welp it's saterday here and one cold mofo out side so thought I would stay inside and make hash....

just need to tidy up the kitchen some first then i will get started.... I have made a couple changes to my setup and will get piccy's of the double bucket setup...

Dont expect a whole lot this time as these are some herm plants that I choped at 5 weeks or so 

just put 3 gallons of water in freezer to chill and have 4 trays of ice ready...

gonna post as I go along thru out the day with more piccy's

be back in a couple hours:hubba:


----------



## shuggy4105

sounds like a plan!


----------



## HGB

I just cut the bottom off of another 5 gallon bucket and it slids down to about 5-6 inches from the bottom of the first bucket and holds the screen tight


check out them hermie seeds in there, anyone want them  

back to stir'n with the drill


----------



## HGB

use'n the 2 bucket with screen is so much better 

pour last amount of water into a 1 quart container and will let that settle and siphon off a bit more water.


:48:


----------



## HGB

didnt come out to bad..... wee bit of green to it.

tossed it under the wood stove to dry out... worm's got the left overs

will do a test in a couple hours


----------



## godtea

Tried it with some old trim and bag bottoms .
Wasn't impressed with the outcome till I just now tried some 
Man the stuff does the job in spades 
One bowl ; wacked out of my gourd 
 THANK YOU HGB 
My only regret ,Ive thrown away a few hundred pounds of trim ,oh well never again


----------



## godtea

Use the entire Buffalo


----------



## HGB

godtea said:
			
		

> Tried it with some old trim and bag bottoms .
> Wasn't impressed with the outcome till I just now tried some
> Man the stuff does the job in spades
> One bowl ; wacked out of my gourd
> THANK YOU HGB
> My only regret ,Ive thrown away a few hundred pounds of trim ,oh well never again



your welcome godtea  

it isn't bubble but it's cheap:hubba:   smoke'n on mine now and whew:holysheep: 

mess around with ya setup and see if ya can come up with better ways to go about it ghetto like  never know what a stoner might come up with 


might break down and get some silk screen for my double bucket setup, keep more of the greens out maybe... 

enjoy :48:


----------



## jomchimpo

hey HGB, i see you got it all into that little cube and that looks good to go, but i've also heard that you can heat press it after this, is that even necessary? what would it do


----------



## godtea

From what I've seen ,in my limited experience, grinding isn't essential.
after putting the leaf in the freezer to sloidify the trics the ice not only keeps the mix cold it also acts as an abrasive to scrape off the afore mentioned trics
 I think that  pregrinding creates pulverized leaf .This then becomes water logged and sinks making it's way into the product.
Next time I think I'll try it with fresh whole leaf.


----------



## HGB

jomchimpo said:
			
		

> hey HGB, i see you got it all into that little cube and that looks good to go, but i've also heard that you can heat press it after this, is that even necessary? what would it do



IMHO no you don't need to heat press it(it's not a step in hash making). fastest way to burst/damage trichs is with heat and presure 

this will form into cubes real easy when it's wet but most times I don't. just make sure it dries and doesn't go moldy on you.


----------



## shuggy4105

in a certain method of high quality hash making you "do" go through a heat and roll/flatten phase. ya gotta get the old rolling pin going-once it emerges from the oven...
there`s a video on google man, showing this method. 
when i find it i`ll post a link


----------



## HGB

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> in a certain method of high quality hash making you "do" go through a heat and roll/flatten phase. ya gotta get the old rolling pin going-once it emerges from the oven...
> there`s a video on google man, showing this method.
> when i find it i`ll post a link




heating and rolling wont change the quality of your hash and is not needed...

hash/keif is just that.... change'n the form doesn't change how good the hash is... if I was to have just ran this all thru my herb grinder it would smoke just the same


----------



## rb2006

Thats pretty nice i will have to try this. lol here goes nothing!  :holysheep:


----------



## Icex420

Great thread.


----------



## OGKushman

Keifbox



????


----------



## Icex420

Lol.. if i did this now with 3 gs of decent nugs i got now, how much should i yeild if i do it correctly? .5g of hash?


----------



## Icex420

HGB said:
			
		

> seems i cant copy and paste or inline pics so bare with me....
> 
> so we now have froozen bud and ice just need a few more items
> 
> I usally wait untill the miss's is gone before raiding the kitchen and came up with a few items that will be needed.... (pics speak for themself)
> 
> poor the froozen bud/trim in a bowl top with a couple trays of ice and fill with cold water
> 
> now we need to dislodge the trichs some how..... dont mess around start with a power tool... in my case it was a drill with a piece of thick wire bent on the end....
> 
> now really beat the crap out of it for 10-15 mintues then let it stand for an hour...






Must i freeze my bud or can i just use ice cubes as im whipping it basicly?


----------



## highinsc

thanks this was way cool and if i can ever grow a dam lady(first 6 ever all guys)ill do this,thaks yall.


----------



## 2Wicked

HGB- thx for sharing this info man, i'm totally gonna try this next year after my outdoor gals are harvested :smoke1:


----------



## trailertrash

I will give that a try , thanks for the info..


----------



## load3dic3

i dunno what i am doing wrong, i mix up my trimmings with the ice for 15 mins, then let it sit, then strain the trimmings out, let sit again, then strain the rest thru my coffee filter, and wait till all the water is drained thru, and then i put it on the towel to dry it a little, but im getting no clumps or anything, but my coffee filter is so sticky? i jus dont know what im doing wrong?? any advice


----------



## Erbal

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> i dunno what i am doing wrong, i mix up my trimmings with the ice for 15 mins, then let it sit, then strain the trimmings out, let sit again, then strain the rest thru my coffee filter, and wait till all the water is drained thru, and then i put it on the towel to dry it a little, but im getting no clumps or anything, but my coffee filter is so sticky? i jus dont know what im doing wrong?? any advice



How much trimmings did you use, was it just the stuff you got off your one plant?


----------



## HomieDaGrower

I started out just like the OP, using coffee filters as a secondary screen.  Worked pretty good, but I ended up with a bit of filter material in my hash.  I then changed my method, cheaply and I used a piece of satin fabric, as a secondary filter, instead of the coffee filter.  It works great, and is strong enough for you to squeeze a lot of the water out of your hash ball.  The rest of the excess moisture can be worked out by rolling in your hand or between your fingers.  
I also use a permanent coffee filter, as a vegetive, or primary filter.  This gets out any vegetative matter that sinks.  

HomieHogleg

P.S. I hope this doesn;t step on the OPs toes.  That was not my intent


----------



## Maximlis

Thanks for sharing the topic. If you are facing any problem , then you can contact to to your nearer agricultural center.This is the best way you can do to get quick result.


----------



## mrj567

I was wondering if any of you have tried Bubble Bags, specifically Bubble Bag Dude bubble bags. They are 60 bucks for the 8 bag 5 gal kit on ebay, while the originators of the Bubble Bag at bubblebagxcom sell it for $320! So if any of you have tried the Bubble Bag Dude please let me know your results and if it's worth it.

Thanks!


----------



## LEFTHAND

mrj567 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if any of you have tried Bubble Bags, specifically Bubble Bag Dude bubble bags. They are 60 bucks for the 8 bag 5 gal kit on ebay, while the originators of the Bubble Bag at bubblebagxcom sell it for $320! So if any of you have tried the Bubble Bag Dude please let me know your results and if it's worth it.
> 
> Thanks!


 
*i have not used them myself.. but i do know a few people that have bought "no name" bags off ebay for cheap *

*they work yes.. but ya just have to be a lil more gental with em and they do wear out alot faster then the originals but for that price one can by many sets b4 they hit the 320 of the originals..*

*LH*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have purchased 3 sets off E-Bay.  The first set was great.  The second set from someone else was not.  These were both 1 gal bags.  I went back to the first vendor again and got a set of 5 gal bags.  I will see if I can find the vendor I got the good set from.

I have also found that I do not need or use all the bags.  I just use 3 bags now--the first bag that the trim goes in which is a 220 micron and then a 150 micron and either a 75 or 45 micron bag.  The 25 micron bag just takes forever to drain and I am not as happy with the hash--I think there are too many immature trichs.  

I do love my bubble hash though.  I had to laugh one day I was sharing with a friend and he remarked how good it was.  He said, "This is great!  You can sure tell someone didn't make this up in their kitchen."  To be technical, I didn't make it up in my kitchen--I find it much easier to make it in the bathroom where I can hang the bags from the shower valve.


----------



## SquidyPacheco

mrj567 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if any of you have tried Bubble Bags, specifically Bubble Bag Dude bubble bags. They are 60 bucks for the 8 bag 5 gal kit on ebay, while the originators of the Bubble Bag at bubblebagxcom sell it for $320! So if any of you have tried the Bubble Bag Dude please let me know your results and if it's worth it.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I got my bubble bags when it was 7 bags.. paid 200$$ made enough bubble to make it great invesment..i only keep the hash from the last two bags .. and then i get friends that show up with all their shake and we have hash making partys.. thats always fun and my friends usually kick me back some hash for using the bags.. i dont expect anything for the use.. but its nice... so for me breaking down and scraping up the money for a good set of bags is worth it.. i dont know how many times those bags and my shake got me thru till my next grow...


----------



## mrj567

Thanks to all for their input, it is very helpful. I think I'm gonna go with the Bubble Bag Dude ones I mentioned earlier. Thanks THG for recommending only 3 bags, saving me some money!

Do yall usually mix by hand or with a blender?


----------



## mrj567

That's a great idea multifarious, easy concept but I know I wouldn't have thought of it!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I don't mix by hand.  If I am making a small batch with 1 gal bags, I use an Osterizer--a large mixer.  If I am making a big batch with 5 gal bags, I use a paint mixer on a drill motor.


----------



## EFT Devices

check out this video  the dry ice technique is cheap quick and yields a lot hXXps://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAINaHQBSLnCpipsxE1pFzQ/videos


----------



## Hick

EFT Devices said:
			
		

> check out this video  the dry ice technique is cheap quick and yields a lot hXXps://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAINaHQBSLnCpipsxE1pFzQ/videos


hmmmm. smells a little like canned meat...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I like Hash:bong:


hold the SPAM


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--Well, that *commercial* was certainly made for the guys.  And yeah, the smell of canned meat was everywhere.  I don't need any spam with my hash, thank you.


----------



## mcdstvn

HGB said:
			
		

> heating and rolling wont change the quality of your hash and is not needed...
> 
> hash/keif is just that.... change'n the form doesn't change how good the hash is... if I was to have just ran this all thru my herb grinder it would smoke just the same



I'm not sure if this will apply, but heating the hash here could maybe 'decarb' some of the thc-a into thc. This really wouldn't matter if you were smoking it, but if you were to try cooking with this the best thing is usually to heat it with a fat - decarbing in the process. It's the reason just eating this stuff by itself wouldn't get you buzzed.

And I think pressing it releases some of the oily/resinous tric-y goodness. Also just makes it easier to dose - cutting or breaking off chunks of a slab rather than eyeballing a powder.

Also.... 3 pound limit for hash/kief?!
I need to relocate.


----------



## 420SOS

HGB said:


> now you can leave as is and crumble it on some bud or press it and let it cure for a week or so
> 
> not bad for some bud i was just gonna toss out aye
> 
> happy smoke'n
> 
> View attachment 9031


That was pretty cool.

Hashy shmoken man!


----------

